# Top favorite songs game.



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok, this could be fun. I'll start by naming my top favorite songs from a band, and then write the name of another band for the next poster, that poster then has to name his top favorite songs from that band and finish his post with another band for the subsequent poster, this basically repeating itself.

Basic house rules. 

You can post no less than 5 songs in your ranking, and no more than 10.

If two or more posters accidently reply to the last post, then it's up to the poster after that to choose which band he wants out of the selection. For example, lets say I do a top 5 Beatles songs list, then pick Led Zeppelin for the other poster, if poster (a) and poster (b) both happen to do the Led Zeppelin list at the same time, and lets say that poster (a) leaves Pink Floyd and poster (b) leaves Iron Maiden, then the next poster has the choice to pick between Pink Floyd and Iron Maiden. 

You can leave a band for the next poster even if the band was done already, but you can't leave the same band that you just did a list for.

If someone leaves a really obscure band for the next poster, and there is no reply in 24 hours, then someone else can make a list of whatever band they want to get things rolling again. make sure to check the time of the last post to make sure it's been 24 hours or more. Do have the decency not to leave a band no one has heard of, make sure it's an established band with a fairly sizeable fanbase, and a band that's on an established label not to leave everyone scratching their heads. Doesn't need to be mainstream, but be reasonable.


Ok, i'll start with something simple to get the ball rolling.


The Beatles.

1. While my Guitar Gently Weeps
2, Happiness is a warm gun.
3. Tomorrow Never Knows
4. I Am The Walrus
5. Heavy (she's so)
6, Revolution 9
7. Because
8. Eleanor Rigby
9. A Day in the Life 
10 Being for the benefit of Mr.Kite



For the next poster: Led Zeppelin.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice idea, good Beatles list too.

Led Zep:

1. Heartbreaker
2. Immigrant Song
3. Going To California
4. Good Times Bad Times
5. The Rain Song

Next: Buddy Holly


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Buddy Holly

1. Words of Love
2. That'll Be the Day
3. Think It Over
4. It Doesn't Matter Anymore
5. Not Fade Away


Metallica


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Metallica: 

1. The Memory Remains
2. My Apocalypse
3. Enter Sandman
4. Seek & Destroy
5. Master of Puppets
6. Fade To Black

Next - Disturbed


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Used to be a huge Disturbed fan. Not anymore but I used to like:

1. Inside The Fire
2. Voices
3. Prayer
4. Stricken
5. Sons Of Plunder

Next - Nirvana


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I like most of Nirvana's stuff though rarely listen to it these days. If you asked me this question every day for a week, I would probably come up with seven different top tens. Number 1 never changes though.

1.	Big Long Now
2.	Drain You
3.	Frances Farmer 
4.	Blew
5.	School (one of my fave’s to play in my first band)
6.	Dumb
7.	Very Ape
8.	Negative Creep
9.	Pennyroyal Tea
10.	Love Buzz

Next band: Black Sabbath


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

1 Black Sabbath
2 A National Acrobat
3 Sabbath Bloody Sabbath
4 Mob Rules
5 Iron Man
6 Fairies wear boots
7 Into The Void
8 Hole In the Sky
9 Snowblind
10 Zero the hero 
(I could go on)

Next -Prince


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Prince

1. Purple Rain
2. When Doves Cry
3. 1999
4. Kiss
5. I Wanna Be Your Lover

Next: Elvis Presley


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

1. An American Trilogy
2. Return To Sender
3. Treat Me Nice
4. I Got Stung
5. Don't Be Cruel
6. She's Not You
7. Jailhouse Rock
8. Good Luck Charm
9. That's All Right
10. I Need Your Love Tonight

Next - Foo Fighters


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Foo Fighters

1. All My Life
2. Best Of You
3. Everlong
4. The Pretender
5. My Hero
6. Learn To Fly
7. Times Like These
8. Monkeywrench
9. Big Me
10. Breakout

Next: Linkin Park


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Linkin Park

1) Crawling
2) Breaking The Habit
3) One Step Closer
4) "My<Dsmbr"
5) New Divide

Next: Enter Shikari. If too obscure for the next poster, well than Iron Maiden to keep the English motif running.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Iron Maiden

1. Run to the Hills
2. The Number of the Beast
3. The Trooper
4. 2 Minutes to Midnight
5. The Evil That Men Do

Next: Aerosmith


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Aerosmith:

1) Dream On
2 - 5: the rest of their "hits".

Next up: Lady Gaga.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Cody, you're a lazy f*ck. For this, I refuse to do your Gaga list. Carry on...


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Aerosmith list would have read exactly like it did if I wrote out their other hits to fill up the other spots. I was doing people a favor by not being cliche and only listing Dream On.

Do the Gaga list. Don't break my heart. Someone has to do it. Just put down Electric Chapel or Bad Romance 5-10 times and we'll call it even.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

TehJerichoFan is bound to stumble on this thread soon enough. You'll get your moment in the Sun, little Grasshoppa!


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

1 the one she stole from Madonna
2 the one she stole from Cyndi Lauper
3 the one where she wears a funny outfit in the vid
4 Call Me Maybe (that was her right?)
5 Mark Henrys theme song

next - David Bowie


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Tough one, Low and Heroes are my favorite albums of his, but the songs to me are interchangeable. This is what i'll go with for now.


1) Hearts Filthy Lesson 
2) Fame
3) Seven Years in Tibet
4) Space Oddity
5) Cat people
6) Warszawa
7) The Man Who Sold the World
8) Outside
9) Speed of Life
10)Dead Man Walking






U MAD CODY?


I mean..


Next band: Bruce Springsteen.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I can't at Hanoi taking my spot. :sadpanda

Back on track:

1. Thunder Road
2. Streets of Philadelphia
3. The Rising
4. Land of Hope and Dreams
5. The River

Next up - Kanye West


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Kanye West

1. Power
2. Mercy
3. Amazing
4. All of the Lights
5. Stronger

Next: Rush


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

It's been over 24 hours and I guess no one likes Rush? I'll get the ball rolling again.

Simon & Garfunkel:

1. The Only Living Boy In New York
2. The Dangling Conversation
3. The 59th Street Bridge Song (Feelin' Groovy)
4. Wednesday Morning, 3 A.M.
5. Leaves That Are Green

Next - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

1 Gimmie Shelter
2 Wild Horses
3 Paint It Black
4 Sympathy for the Devil
5 Moonlight Mile
6 Let It Loose
7 All Down the Line
8 Tumblin Dice
9 Ruby Tuesday
10 Sway

next - Pink Floyd


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

1- Us and Them
2- Echoes
3- Mother
4- Shine on You Crazy Diamond
5- Hey You
6- Sheep
7- Comfortably Numb
8- Breathe
9- Brain Damage
10- Wish you where Here

Next - Velvet Underground


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

1. Venus In Furs
2. Sunday Morning
3. I Heard Her Call My Name
4. Heroin
5. There She Goes Again

Next - Bob Dylan


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

This is challenging since i'm not a huge Dylan fan, but i'll give it a shot.

1)Not Dark Yet
2)Series of Dreams
3)Desolation Row
4)Changing of the Guards
5)Positively 4th Street
6)Someday Baby
7)Times they are a-changing
8)Lay Down Your Weary Tune
9)Things Have Changed
10)Idiot Wind




next: Johnny Cash


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

blarg_ said:


> next: Johnny Cash


There are loads I can't remember the titles of, but I'll give a top ten out of the songs I can remember. Top four or five probably isn't going to change, but I'm sure there's more of his songs that I really love, but I can't fucking remember at the moment.

1.	God's Gonna Cut You Down
2.	Ain’t No Grave
3.	Personal Jesus
4.	Hurt
5.	Don’t Take Your Guns to Town
6.	Cocaine Blues
7.	Walk the Line
8.	A Boy Named Sue
9.	Folsom Prison Blues
10.	It ain’t me Babe


*Next band:* Pearl Jam


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Anark said:


> 1.	God's Gonna Cut You Down
> 2.	Ain’t No Grave
> *3.	Personal Jesus
> 4.	Hurt*
> ...


Solid, but the fact that you included Johnny Cash covers of Depeche Mode and Nine Inch Nails songs makes this list the bomb diggity (Y)

I enjoyed Pearl Jam when I was young, but i'll leave that for someone else.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

my list for Pearl Jam:

1- Once
2- another 5 songs of *Ten* 

next- Thin Lizzy


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

oh I got this shit

1 Emerald
2 Dancing in the Moonlight
3 Jailbreak
4 Waiting for an alibi
5 Southbound
6 Cowboy song
7 Dont believe a word
8 Massacre
9 Roisin Dubh
10 the Rocker

next - The Cure


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

1. Disintegration
2. Screw
3. Siamese Twins
4. Kyoto Song
5. Why Can't I Be You?

Next - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

1- Soma
2- Thru the Eyes of Ruby
3- Here is no Why
4- Ava Adore
5- Age of Innocence
6- Porcelina of the Vast Oceans
7- Hummer
8- Mayonaise
9- Rhinoceros
10- Cherub Rock

next - Misfits


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

gotta hog this one too, GOAT band

1 Where Eagles Dare
2 we are 138
3 Bullet
4 Green Hell
5 Angelfuck
6 Devils Whorehouse
7 Death comes ripping
8 Come Back
9 American Nightmare
10 Hollywood Babylon

next - Massive Attack


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

1 ~ Dig Up Her Bones
2 ~ Saturday Night
3 ~ Descending Angel
4 ~ Angelfuck
5 ~ Helena
6 ~ Mars Attacks
7 ~ Scream
8 ~ Halloween
9 ~ She
10 ~ Hybrid Moments

EDIT ~ For FUCKS sake.

I'm sorry, I've never even HEARD of this band, let alone be able to list 5 to 10 songs.

Motörhead


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

too slow pyro, no one beats me to a Misfits list

next person has a choice or motorhead or massive attack I guess


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ok, but mine's still better. 8*D


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

yours includes non Danzig era jobber misfits so I dont think so, did make me realize I shouldve put Hybrid Moments and She on mine though so its all good


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I can't help it if the Graves era sounded better. Yes, Danzig started the band, but I find some of the songs back then to be missing....something. I don't know what, just less of my type. Not to mention Graves is a better singer. But his era is still good.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Ah man, if it were me i'd just drop the entire tracklist of 100th Window and call it a night, but rules are rules and there's track from their other albums that I like..


1.Special Cases
2.Group Four
3.Butterfly Caught
4.Angel
5.What Your Soul Sings
6.Man Next Door
7.Unfinished Sympathy
8.Karmacoma
9.Inertia Creeps
10.Teardrop


Next- *Amon Tobin*. I know at least one person that's a fan of his on the Forum, but if that's too obscure then *Dire Straits* is the alternative.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

blarg_ said:


> Next- *Amon Tobin*. I know at least one person that's a fan of his on the Forum, but if that's too obscure then *Dire Straits* is the alternative.


I'll take Dire Straits. My dad was a big fan but I haven't explored them that much on my own, even though I love them and Knopfler is a wonderful guitarist to watch play. There's probably other songs which might make it it into the top ten if I explore a bit more.

1.	Brothers in Arms
2.	Where Do You Think You're Going
3.	Romeo and Juliet
4.	Your Latest Trick (love the sax solo)
5.	Sultans of Swing
6.	Walk of Life
7.	Money For Nothing 
8.	Once upon a Time in the West
9.	Solid Rock
10.	Follow Me Home

I'll propose *David Bowie* next, or someone can do blarg's *Amon Tobin*.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Bowie:

1. Starman
2. Suffragete City
3. Space Oddity
4. The Man Who Sold The World
5. Life On Mars?

Next - Radiohead


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

I promised myself that i'd only post in this thread seldomly, but Radiohead's one of my favorite band of the 90's, and they're the ones that opened up the door for me to experience new music.



1) Everything in it's right place
2) Myxomatosis
3) Reckoner
4) Paranoid Android
5) Karma Police
6) 15 steps
7) The Tourist
8) Backdrifts
9) Packt Like Sardines in a Crushd Tin Box
10) Codex



Next- Mike Patton (anything from Faith No More, Mr Bungle, Tomahawk, Fanomas, Peeping Tom..ect)


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

EDIT - beat to it


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

blarg_ said:


> Next- Mike Patton


_The Real Thing_ is one of my all time favourite albums ever, so I'm just going to rearrange the track listing in my favourite order (left _War Pigs_ out as it's a cover and there are 11 tracks so one had to go)):

1. Epic
2. Edge of the World
3. Surprise! You're Dead!
4. From Out of Nowhere
5. The Real Thing
6. Woodpecker from Mars
7. Falling to Pieces
8. Zombie Eaters
9. The Morning After
10. Underwater Love

*Next (and it's about time):* Bruce Springsteen

(You're allowed to top 20 this guy if you want.)


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

1. The River
2. Born To Run
3. Thunder Road
4. Glory Days
5. Born In The USA
6. Badlands
7. Brilliant Disguise
8. No Surrender
9. Jungleland
10. Dancing in The Dark

Next - Queen


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

1. Fat Bottom Girls
2. Killer Queen
3. Stone Cold Crazy
4. Bicycle Race
5. Best Friend
6. Tie Your Mother Down
7. Don't Stop Me Now
8. Crazy Little Thing Called Love
9. Bohemian Rhapsody
10. Radio Ga Ga

Next: Motley Crue


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Motley Crew
1. Home Sweet Home
2. Shout at the Devil
3. Kickstart My Heart
4. Girls, Girls, Girls
5. Same Ol Situation

Next: Michael Jackson


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

1- Say Say Say (with Paul McCartney)
2- Thriller
3- Say you'll be there
4- Dirty Diana
5- Rock With You
6- The Girl is Mine (with Paul McCartney)

Next- Oasis


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

1 Half the World Away
2 Morning Glory
3 Slide Away
4 Married with Children
5 Columbia

next - Nas


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

1. One Mic 
2. Halftime
3. New York State of Mind
4. One Time 4 Your Mind
5. Nas Is Like
6. One Love
7. Memory Lane
8. If I Ruled The World
9. Life's A Bitch
10. Hate Me Now

Run DMC


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

1. Tougher Than Leather
2. Sucker MCs
3. King Of Rock
4. My Adidas
5. It's Like That
6. Down With The King
7. Ooh, Whatcha Gonna Do
8. Rock Box
9. Hard Times
10. Beats To The Rhyme

Next: Alice Cooper


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

1.	Poison
2.	No More Mr Nice Guy
3.	Under My Wheels
4.	School’s Out
5.	Billion Dollar Babies

Only a top five as I don't know him all that well. I'm having a Creedence evening so next up is:

*Creedence Clearwater Revival*


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

youre speaking my language

1 Bad Moon Rising
2 Green River
3 Long as I can see the light
4 Have You Ever Seen the rain
5 Run Through the Jungle
6 Lookin out my back door
7 Up Around the Bend
8 Born on the bayou
9 Susie Q
10 Lodi

next - Snoop Dogg 

(maximum kudos if Gz and Hustlas is your number 1)


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sorry man.

1. Gz Up Hoez Down
2. Brake Fluid
3. Lodi Dodi
4. Gin & Juice II
5. Drop It Like It's Hot
6. Lollipop
7. Down 4 My .....z
8. No Thang On Me
9. Ain't No Fun
10. Gz And Hustlas

Next: Deftones


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Deftones :mark:

1. Change (In The House Of Flies)
2. My Own Summer (Shove It)
3. Rocket Skates
4. Mascara
5. Elite
6. CMND/CTRL
7. Back To School (Mini Maggit)
8. Leathers
9. When Girls Telephone Boys
10. You've Seen The Butcher

Next - Pixies


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

1.	Where is my Mind 
2.	Debaser
3.	Monkey Gone to Heaven
4.	There Goes My Gun
5.	Wave of Mutilation
6.	Here Comes Your Man
7.	Break My Body
8.	Broken Face
9.	Gigantic
10.	Oh My Golly

Only got three of their albums and usually just auto play them and never get to know many of the individual song titles, but that list will do, especially the top half.

*Next:* Judas Priest or Jane's Addiction


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Priest!

1. Let Us Prey/Call For The Priest
2. The Ripper
3. Hell Bent For Leather
4. Freewheel Burning
5. (Take These) Chains
6. Never Satisfied
7. Sinner
8. Victim Of Changes
9. Heavy Metal
10. Parental Guidance

Next: Slayer


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Angel of death
South of heaven
Dead skin mask
eyes of the insane
seasons in the abyss
raining blood
war ensemble
hell awaits
show no mercy
necrophobic

Megadeth.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

1. Symphony of Destruction
2. Hangar 18
3. Angry Angry
4. In My Darkest Hour
5. A Tout Le Monde
6. Kill the King
7. Prince of Darkness
8. She-Wolf
9. Bodies
10. Sudden Death

Up next: The Police


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm not a big Police fan and I guess no one else is (surprisingly) since it's been well over 24 hours since a reply, so I'll get this rolling again.

Top 10 Elliott Smith:

1. Speed Trials
2. Needle In The Hay
3. 2.45 A.M
4. Whatever (Folk Song In C)
5. Everything Means Nothing To Me
6. Pitseleh
7. Happiness
8. Ballad Of Big Nothing
9. St. Ides Heaven
10. Let's Get Lost

Next - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

1 ~ Closer (I wanna fuck you like an animal)
2 ~ Head Like A Hole
3 ~ The Hand That Feeds
4 ~ Wish
5 ~ March Of The Pigs

I don't particularly like Nine Inch Nails, but they have a few songs I enjoy. These are the only ones I've found that I enjoy so far. 

Frankly, I'm only doing this list because I wanted to get involved and I knew just enough about Nine Inch Nails to post 5. Any time I come in here we're always on some band I either hate or have never listened to, and a list I wanted to do was just passed like 3 posts ago. 

Next ~ Motörhead


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

1. Orgasmatron 
2. No Voices In The Sky
3. (We Are) The Roadcrew
4. Overkill
5. Ace Of Spades
6. Stone Dead Forever
7. R.A.M.O.N.E.S.
8. Eat The Rich
9. Speedfreak
10. Jailbait

Next: System Of A Down


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

1.	Question
2.	Sugar
3.	BYOB
4.	Toxicity
5.	Know
6.	Peephole
7.	P.L.U.C.K.
8.	Suggestions
9.	Roulette
10.	Streamline

*Next:* Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

1 Autopilot
2 A song for the dead
3 I never came
4 Hangin tree
5 better living through chemistry
6 Avon
7 Mexicola
8 Feel good hit of the summer
9 burn the witch
10 I wanna make it wit chu

next - Pantera


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Ninja'd.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

FINALLY A GOOD BAND!

1 ~ Cemetery Gates
2 ~ Cowboys From Hell
3 ~ Clash With Reality
4 ~ Hollow
5 ~ The Sleep
6 ~ Planet Caravan (Black Sabbath cover)
7 ~ I'm Broken
8 ~ Cat Scratch Fever (Ted Nugent cover)
9 ~ Mouth For War
10 ~ Walk

Metallica


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

1. The Thing That Should Not Be
2. Ride The Lightning
3. Harvester Of Sorrow
4. Master Of Puppets
5. Sad But True
6. Until It Sleeps
7. Leper Massiah
8. Blackened 
9. The Unforgiven
10. For Whom The Bell Tolls

Next - REM


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Dammit.

1. End Of The World As We Know It
2. Everybody Hurts
3. Drive
4. Stand
5. The One I Love

Next: Deep Purple

Gotta be fast in this thread when the good bands get thrown out.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Looks like I got in first with the ninja post. 8*D

So the next person has a choice of REM or Deep Purple.

EDIT: Sorry, you had posted your Metallica list at this point. Like you said, gotta be quick when the good bands get thrown out there haha.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Nah, I slid REM in there.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I would put REM in maybe my top 3 fav bands (MB20, REM, Beautiful South) so I'll take them happily:

1. Nightswimming
2. The Sidewinder Sleeps Tonite
3. Everybody Hurts
4. Monty Got A Raw Deal
5. Find The River
6. Electrolite
7. Imitation of Life
8. Drive
9. Bad Day
10. E-bow The Letter

Next up can take Deep Purple


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Green, Document and Automatic are the only albums I own and I don't listen to them a whole lot. Pretty much into their singles.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

1 ~ Child In Time
2 ~ Smoke On The Water
3 ~ Black Night
4 ~ When A Blind Man Cries
5 ~ Soldier of Fortune

Barely know anything about Deep Purple. Unfortunately. Good songs these are, however. This is my idiot list, ie, my favourites of the few I've heard.

Iced Earth

Can't wait for this one to be blank for 24 hours...


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Such a pessimist.

1. Burning Times
2. Wolf
3. The Ripper
4. The Hunter
5. Tragedy And Triumph

Nest: Guns N Roses


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I just didn't figure that anybody else knew who Iced Earth was besides me. Guess I was wrong. Sad to not see Dante's Inferno at #1, but happy to see The Hunter made your list.

THE WRATH OF HEAVEN'S COMIN' DOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN! What a great song.

1 ~ November Rain
2 ~ Sweet Child O'Mine
3 ~ Knockin' On Heaven's Door (Bob Dylan cover)
4 ~ Don't Cry
5 ~ Civil War

Black Sabbath


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

1. War Pigs
2. Paranoid
3. N.I.B
4. The Wizard
5. Supernaut

The Beastie Boys


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

1. Hold It Now, Hit It
2. Stand Together
3. Pass The Mic
4. Jimmy James
5. Rhymin & Stealin
6. Flute Loop
7. Shadrach
8. Gratitude
9. Posse In Effect
10. So Whatcha Want

Next: Ramones


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

1. Glad To See You Go
2. Sheena Is A Punk Rocker
3. 53rd & 3rd
4. Now I Wanna Sniff Some Glue
5. The KKK Took My Baby Away
6. Do You Remember Rock & Roll Radio?
7. Blitzkrieg Bop
8. I Wanna Be Sedated
9. Judy Is A Punk 
10. I Just Want To Have Something To Do

Next - Every Time I Die (Only because I know 777 is now a fan.) If he doesn't reply first and that's too obscure for someone, go with Eddie Cochran.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

1. Holy Book Of Dilemma
2. Turtles All The Way Down
3. Wanderlust
4. Partying Is Such Sweet Sorrow
5. Drag King
6. Revival Mode

Next: Iron Maiden


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

1. The Number of the Beast
2. The Prisoner
3. Iron Maiden
4. Run to the Hills
5. Flight of Icarus

Next: The Who


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

God dammit, I wanted Maiden. But as it's been 24 hours, I'm doing Maiden anyway because I can. Ha!

1 ~ Hallowed Be Thy Name
2 ~ Sign Of The Cross (Rock In Rio version, Blaze sucks cock)
3 ~ Afraid To Shoot Strangers
4 ~ The Longest Day
5 ~ Dance Of Death
6 ~ Fear Of The Dark
7 ~ Paschendale
8 ~ Rime Of The Ancient Mariner
9 ~ When The Wild Wind Blows
10 ~ Children Of The Damned

Toughest list I'll ever have to make. I could've put the entire discography down since they're the best band of all time.

Ozzy Osbourne (Solo work)


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

I'll do both The Who and Ozzy, cuz I'm a greedy prick like that.

The Who
1. Baba O'Rily 
2. The Acid Queen
3. I Can See For Miles
4. Squeeze Box
5. Behind Blue Eyes

Ozzy
1. Mr. Crowley
2. Killer Of Giants
3. Centre Of Eternity
4. Goodbye To Romance
5. Thank God For The Bomb

Next: NWA


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

1. STRAIGHT OUTTA COMPTON
2. Express Yourself
3. Dope Man
4. Fuck Tha Police
5. Alwayz into Somethin'
6. Gangsta Gangsta
7. Parental Discretion Iz Advised
8. 100 Miles and Runnin
9. 8 Ball
10. I Ain't Tha 1

NEXT - Justin Timberlake


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

EDIT: Fuck it.

next: Depeche Mode.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

1- Clean
2- Walking in My Shoes
3- I am you
4- Blue Dress
5- Home
6- Never let me down again
7- One Caress
8- World in my eyes
9- Sea of Sin
10- Freelove

Next: Jane's addiction


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

1. Three Days
2. Obvious
3. Of Course
4. Jane Says
5. Sex Is Violent
6. Classic Girl
7. Mountain Song
8. Stop!
9. Ain't No Right
10. Pigs In Zen

Next: Kiss


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

1- Black diamond
2- 100.000 years (Alive! version)
3- God gave Rock 'n' Roll to you
4- Creatures of The Night
5- God of thunder
6- Detroit rock city
7- I Still love You (Unplugged)
8- Cold gin
9- Unholy
10- I want You

Next: King Crimson


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

This is subject to change alot, but here goes.

1 Moonchild
2 Larks Tongues In Aspic pt 1 & 2
3 In The Wake Of Poseidon Thela Hun Ginjeet
4 Thela Hun Ginjeet
5 Epitaph
6 Red
7 Starless And Bible Black
8 21st Century Schizoid Man 
9 Frame by Frame
10 Lizard

Next: *Pepe Deluxe*.. if too obscure, then do *Boards of Canada*.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Am checking out Pepe Deluxe now. Interesting stuff.

I'm gonna do Stone Temple Pilots though just to get this going again.

1.	Creep
2.	Army Ants
3.	Sex Type Thing
4.	Still Remains
5.	Plush
6.	Lounge Fly
7.	Pretty Polly
8.	Kitchenware & Candy Bars
9.	Interstate Love Song
10.	Wicked Garden


*Next:* The Rolling Stones


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Listen to "The Storm" from Pepe Deluxe's last album, it's pretty f*cking insane, but nevertheless epic. Most of their albums are very forwarding in music, especially since they go the extra mile to incorporate vintage instrumentation that can only be found in a Cave somewhere (literally, they actually delayed their album just to have access to the Great Stalacpipe Organ in Virginia for one of their songs). Their sound is a throwback, but they also modernize it with production that as sharp and immediate as anything in music today. Good stuff.

EDIT: None of this is sampled.







and a solo rendition








I'll wait a bit on the Rolling Stones, from what I see asdf is a huge fan of theirs, i'll let him have a crack at it (or anyone else that comes first).


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Loved _The Storm_. Just downloaded their first two albums but having trouble finding the one with _Storm _on it. I'll keep looking. The video for _A Night and a Day_ is fucking awesome.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

1. Can't You Hear Me Knockin'
2. Angie
3. Gimme Shelter
4. Harlem Shuffle 
5. Let's Spend The Night Together
6. Sympathy For The Devil
7. Heart Of Stone
8. Shattered
9. Paint It Black
10. Beast Of Burden 


Next: A Tribe Called Quest


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Can't do Tribe, but I can do Skid Row:

1.	Riot Act
2.	Monkey Business
3.	Quicksand Jesus
4.	I Remember You
5.	Sweet Little Sister
6.	Youth Gone Wild
7.	18 and Life
8.	Wasted Time
9.	Mudkicker
10.	Slave to the Grind

*Next:* Jimi Hendrix


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

1. Manic Depression
2. Remember
3. Castles Made Of Sand
4. If 6 Was 9
5. Are You Experienced?
6. Machine Gun
7. Crosstown Traffic
8. Little Wing
9. Up From The Skies
10. Voodoo Child

Next: The Doors


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

1.	People Are Strange
2.	The End
3.	Alabama Song
4.	Light My Fire
5.	Riders on the Storm
6.	Break On Through
7.	Roadhouse Blues
8.	The Unknown Soldier
9.	The Crystal Ship
10.	Spanish Caravan

Next: Marilyn Manson


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok, haven't listened to any Manson in ages, so this will be a quick list of songs that pop into my head as being standouts without too much thought into it.

1 Apple of Sodom
2 Great big white world
3 Man that you Fear
4 Irresponsible Hate Anthem
5 Sweet Dreams
6 I don't like the Drug but the Drugs like me.
7 Long Hard road out of Hell
8 Astonishing Panorama of the Endtimes
9 Coma White
10 Dope Hat


Next up. *Venetian Snares* would LOVE to see someone do that, but if too obscure.. *Aphex Twin*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Aphex Twin

1. Corn Mouth
2. AFX 2
3. Isoprophlex

Next: Aerosmith


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Aerosmith

Kings and Queens
Eat the Rich
Dream On
Love in an Elevator
Rag Doll


Black Sabbath


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Manson, Aerosmith, Sabbath.....finally some bands I fucking listen to. Keep it up and I can finally be active in this game.

1 ~ Odin's Court/Valhalla (I consider them one song even though they're two, Odin's Court is like an intro to Valhalla)
2 ~ The Hand That Rocks The Cradle
3 ~ Paranoid
4 ~ Sabbra Caddabra
5 ~ War Pigs
6 ~ The Sign Of The Southern Cross
7 ~ Heaven And Hell
8 ~ Devil And Daughter
9 ~ The Wizard
10 ~ Supernaut

The first two are concrete, the other 8 aren't an official order that I can't change based on my mood, I just listed them as they came to me.

Next: Ozzy Osbourne (Solo work)


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Ozzy

1. Bark at the Moon
2. Crazy Train
3. No More Tears
4. I Don't Wanna Stop
5. Mama I'm Coming Home
6. Secret Loser
7. Shot in the Dark
8. Mr. Crowley

Next: AC/DC


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

8*D

1 ~ Gone Shootin'
2 ~ Sin City
3 ~ Gimme A Bullet
4 ~ The Jack
5 ~ Hells Bells
6 ~ Highway To Hell
7 ~ Givin' The Dog A Bone
8 ~ Big Balls
9 ~ Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap
10 ~ Back In Black

Next: Alice In Chains


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Alice in Chains

1. Would?
2. Man in the Box
3. Them Bones
4. Hollow
5. Rooster
6. Nutshell
7. Grind
8. Again
9. Angry Chair
10. No Excuses

Next: Motley Crue


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

1 ~ Home Sweet Home
2 ~ Keep Your Eye On The Money
3 ~ Don't Go Away Mad (Just Go Away)
4 ~ Live Wire
5 ~ Bitter Pill
6 ~ Wild Side
7 ~ Shout At The Devil
8 ~ Kickstart My Heart
9 ~ Girls, Girls, Girls
10 ~ Ten Seconds To Love

Next: Guns N' Roses


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Guns N' Roses*

Welcome To The Jungle
November Rain
You Could Be Mine
Sweet Child O Mine
Don't Cry

Pearl Jam


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

1) Kick-Start My Heart

2 - 10) then all the rest. 

I like MC. Just couldn't tell ya their entire collection off the top of my head as it is and always will be about Kick-Start My Heart. idc if it's a "hit". It's great.

Next: Nightwish.

Lets try and get off the mainstream that I don't listen to much...


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

EDIT - Never heard of Nightwish, so feel free to do them instead.



The Ratman said:


> Next: AC/DC


Fuck me for missing this one...

1. Civil War
2. Knocking on Heavens Door
3. Nighttrain
4. Mr Brownston
5. Sweet Child O Mine

NEXT: James Brown



Tyrion Lannister said:


> 8*D
> 
> 1 ~ Gone Shootin'
> 2 ~ Sin City
> ...


I take it you prefer Bon Scott


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

obby said:


> I take it you prefer Bon Scott


I don't know if it's so much that as the songs back then were just better. I fucking love Brian too.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm not one to miss an opportunity...

Nightwish:

1) Ghost Love Score

2) Wish I Had An Angel

3) Bye Bye Beautiful

4) Turn Loose The Mermaids

5) Ghost River

6) Nemo

7) I Want My Tears Back

8) Scaretale

9) Meadows of Heaven

10) Master Passion Greed

Amazed how much the work with Anette has gone up in my books than it did while Tarja was leading the vocals. It's all beautiful no matter which singer they have. Proven by a Tarja song leading the pack as my favorite song released by the group. I think I may have to relive the grandness that is the first four albums.

Next: The Offspring


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

1. All I Want
2 - 10. Everything Else

CRAZY TAXI

Jimi Hendrix


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Jimi Hendrix

1. Purple Haze
2. Voodoo Child
3. Foxy Lady
4. Stone Free
5. Freedom

Next: The Beatles


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

obby said:


> 1. All I Want
> 2 - 10. Everything Else
> 
> CRAZY TAXI
> ...


OMG. (but you should have added more. one of the best bands out there )

Beatles? Ah nuts. I know their songs, but I don't _know_ their songs. If you catch my drift. All of these older bands. Not my area of expertise. Someone say Judas Priest or Maiden and I'll be down.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

THE BEATLES

1. Let It Be
2. Help
3. Elanor Rigby
4. Hey Jude
5. Sgt Peppers Lonley Hearts Club Band

Next - Judas Priest 8*D


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

PRIEST

1) Turbo Lover

2) Blood Red Skies

3) Painkiller

4) Beyond The Realms of Death

5) One on One


Already know my number one will be a surprise. As will a song featuring Tim "Ripper" Owens making my top five. He may not have been Halford, but he is plenty awesome in his own right. When he produced a song with Avantasia I went ape :mark: Consider it laziness that I don't do a top ten. Can't go wrong with Priest more of the time. Hits or not. It's great Metal.

Next: Children Of Bodom


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Argh, used to like Bodom many years back but can barely remember many of their songs now. I'll give a top 5 though:

1. In Your Face
2. Needled 24/7
3. Bodom After Midnight
4. Are You Dead Yet?
5. Bed Of Razors

Next - Beck.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh man, Beck is super hard since there's so many highlights, i'll shoot a top 10 but it's definitely not definitive and my opinion could change on a weekly basis. I'll try to add some variety since I could easily just throw in all of Sea Change or Modern Guilt.


Paper Tiger
Lazy Flies
New Polution
Volcano
Nobody's Fault But My Own
Chemtrails
Elevator Music
Derelict
Sunday Sun
Little One



next up: Tipper.. if too obscure then the Moody Blues.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I'll check out Tipper at some point, but I'll take Moody Blues for now. Maybe a bit obvious but, 

1. The Day Begins 
2. DAWN: Dawn Is A Feeling 
3. THE MORNING: Another Morning 
4. LUNCH BREAK: Peak Hour
5. THE AFTERNOON: Forever Afternoon (Tuesday?) 
6. EVENING: The Sun Set: Twilight Time 
7. THE NIGHT: Nights In White Satin 

Should be played all in a row.

*Next:* North Mississippi Allstars


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Argh, used to like Bodom many years back but can barely remember many of their songs now. I'll give a top 5 though:
> 
> 1. In Your Face
> *2. Needled 24/7
> ...


YES. Relive the love and discover Angels Don't Kill or Mask of Sanity. 

Never heard of Anark's band so this post was solely for COB spam.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I feel like listening to something heavy now so I'll go on a COB binge and try and 'relive the love' as you put it Cody. (Y)

I also don't know anything about Anark's band. :kobe2


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

1. Mean Ol' Wind Dying Down

2. How I Wish My Train Would Come

3. Freedom Highway

4. Drinkin' Muddy Water

5. Red Neck, Blue Collar

I really liked Mean Ol' Wind at the ending of the film "Black Snake Moan"

Let's go with...U2.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

1. All I Want Is You
2. Bullet The Blue Sky
3. The Fly
4. Sunday Bloody Sunday
5. Desire

Next: The Melvins


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

1 - Honey Bucket (number 1 by a mile, id almost just put this 5 times, GOAT song)
2 - The Bit
3 - History of Bad Men
4 - Boris
5 - Night Goat

next - Converge or Neil Young, your choice


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

1. Tonight's The Night
2. Unknown Legend
3. Needle And The Damage Done
4. This Note's For You
5. Like A Hurricane

Next: Sure let's keep Converge


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

CONVERGE

1. Drop Out
2. Fault and Fracture
3. Bare My Teeth
4. Plagues
5. Worms Will Feed/Rats Will Feast
6. Reap What You Sow
7. Heartless
8. Homewrecker
9. Bitter And Then Some
10. Colour Me Blood Red

Next - Cancer Bats. If too obscure go with Neil Young as already suggested.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

TOO OBSCURE srry

1. Keep on Rocking in the Free World
2. Helpless
3. Down By The River
4. Heart Of Gold
5. Old Man

NEXT - Sting (solo work)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> I feel like listening to something heavy now so I'll go on a COB binge and try and 'relive the love' as you put it Cody. (Y)
> 
> I also don't know anything about Anark's band. :kobe2


:mark:

Can do no wrong with Hate Crew Deathroll & Follow The Reaper albums.

Sting...umm. Yeah. Got nothing. Cracks me up how I can't make a list for 99% of the artists/bands listed in this thread.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Only got the _Best of Sting & The Police_, so I'm not too sure about which ones are his solo stuff. I've given it a go from what I can figure out (so remember this ain't a Police top five):

1.	Desert Rose
2.	Fields of Gold
3.	If I Ever Lose My Faith In You
4.	Englishman In New York
5.	Walking on the Moon


*Next:* Leonard Cohen


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

^ Anark, Tipper is one of the best and most prolific electronic music artists of the 00's and beyond. Combining elements of glitch, IDM, breakcore, and even dubstep to create something wildly unique. He's also one to push soundscape to it's limits.







Just an example, this was made in 2006, and sounds crisper than alot of electronic music being made today.







This is from 2003, the track has a nifty orchestral element.




Can't say he's ever made a bad record, they're all solid and unique in their own way. His EPs are also a cut above.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I only have two songs by Cohen on my iPhone.

1. So Long, Marianne
2. Hallelujah 

Up next: The Black Crowes


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

1. Bad Luck Blue Eyes Goodbye
2. Non-fiction
3. Seeing Things
4. Nebakanezer
5. Wiser Time
6. Thorn In My Pride
7. Ozone Mama
8. Sometimes Salvation
9. Cursed Diamond
10. Hotel Illness

Next: Aerosmith


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Aerosmith

1. Love in a Elevator
2. Dream On
3. Train Kept a Rollin
4. Sweet Emotion
5. Uncle Salty
6. Walk This Way
7. Rag Doll
8. Pink
9. Back in the Saddle
10. Crazy

Next: Michael Jackson


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

1. Man In The Mirror
2. They Don't Care About Us
3. Beat It
4. Smooth Criminal 
5. Speed Demon

NEXT - Elton John


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

obby said:


> NEXT - Elton John


Fuck Elton John. And you know what, for one weekend only, fuck pussy bands.

*Next:* SEPULTURA


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

guess that whole weekend thing didn't work out :lol

I have no idea who SEPULTRA are, but I want this game back so...

NEXT - Black Sabbath


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

obby said:


> guess that whole weekend thing didn't work out :lol
> 
> I have no idea who SEPULTRA are, but I want this game back so...
> 
> NEXT - *Black Sabbath*


Paranoid
Iron Man
Children of the Grave
War Pigs


NEXT - Soundgarden


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

1. Slave & Bulldozers
2. Drawing Flies
3. Hands All Over
4. Big Dumb Sex
5. 4th Of July

Next: Pink Floyd


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Soundgarden 

1. Spoonman
2. Black Hole Sun
3. Feel on Black Days
4. Outshined
5. Superunknown

EDIT: 

Pink Floyd
1. The Wall
2. Wish You Were Here
3. Nobody Home
4. Hey You 
5. Time

Next: Green Day


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

1. Boulevard of Broken dreams
2. Wake me up when September ends
3. Oh Love
4. American Idiot
5. Minority

Next: The Fray


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

1. You Found Me
2. Never Say Never

Up next: Joe Bonamassa


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok, so I was sifting through my thread history and came across this, and remembered how fun it was while it lasted.  Figured that this thread could potentially get going again with the influx of new members/contributors to the music section, and hopefully attract the old crop of guys to warrant the bump. If not, then fuck it. Worth a shot.



Chelsea Wolfe:

1. Tracks (Tall Bodies)
2. Feral Love
3. Flatlands
4. Mer 
5. We Hit A Wall
6. Reins
7. Demons
8. Spinning Centers
9. Pale on Pale
10. House of Metal



Next band: Sigur Rós _or_ Daft Punk


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

1. Around the World
2. One More
3. Harder Better Faster
4. Get Lucky
5. Instant Crush

One Direction? 8*D


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

:kobe


Foreigner.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

#1 Cold As Ice.

PJ Harvey or Sarah Jaffe.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

PJ Harvey

- Good Fortune
- This is Love
- A Perfect Day Elise

Oasis.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

- Fucking In The Bushes
- Champagne Supernova
- Wonderwall (sorry :side
- Don't Look Back In Anger
- Go Let It Out

The Sex Pistols


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

- Bodies
- No Feelings
- Holidays In The Sun
- EMI
- God Save The Queen

Weezer


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Beverly Hills
Island in the sun
Buddy Holly

AC/DC


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Back in Black
It's a Long Way to the Top
Dirty Deeds
Thunderstruck
TNT

Pearl Jam?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Alive
Black
Yellow Ledbetter
Jeremy


Donovan


----------



## Silverdust (Dec 20, 2013)

The only songs i know is Season of the Witch & Catch the Wind. My father really loves him though so ask him. 

Breaking Benjamin?


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Breakdown
Firefly
So Cold
Diary of Jane
Medicate

Rolling Stones


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Miss You
Gimme Shelter
(I Can't Get No) Satisfaction
Sympathy for the Devil
You Can't Always Get What You Want

The Smiths


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I have a long-term hate for The Smiths, but I don't mind There Is A Light That Never Goes Out if that helps (and I don't want this thread to die AGAIN).

The Police (<3 if you mention Can't Stand Losing You)


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

AwShit said:


> I have a long-term hate for The Smiths, but I don't mind There Is A Light That Never Goes Out if that helps (and I don't want this thread to die AGAIN).
> 
> The Police (<3 if you mention Can't Stand Losing You)


Message In a Bottle
Roxanne
Don't Stand So Close To Me
Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic
and
Can't Stand Losing You

Next: Supertramp


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

The Logical Song
Breakfast in America
Goodbye Stranger
Give a Little Bit
Bloody Well Right

How about: 
_The Little River Band_


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

"Lonesome Loser"
"Lady" 
"Curiosity Killed The Cat"
"The Night Owl"
"Happy Anniversary"

Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank god. I just don't know the Little River Band well. Sorry.

1. Sir Psycho Sexy
2. Magic Johnson
3. Subway To Venus
4. Coffee Shop
5. Hollywood (Africa)
6. Mellowship Slinky In B Major
7. Apache Rose Peacock
8. Sexy Mexican Maid
9. Higher Ground
10. Get Up And Jump

Next: Busta Rhymes/LONS


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow this will be tough since I haven't really listened to any Busta since entering High School, but i'll try. 



1 Rumble In The Jungle w/The Fugees (1995)
2 What It's All About w/ Slum Village (2000)
3 Do It Now w/Mos Def (1999)
4 Gimme Some More (1998)
5 Understanding the Inner Mind's Eye (LOTNS) (1993)
6 One w/Erykah Badu (1997)
7 Keep It Movin w/J Dilla (1996)
8 Scenario w/A Tribe Called Quest (LOTNS) (1991)
9 Put Your Hands Where My Eyes Can See (1997)
10 Dangerous (1997)


Next up: *The Clash* _or_ *Janis Joplin* _or_ *Miles Davis* _or_ *Busdriver* (staying with the hyper-literate speedrap theme)


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*The Clash -*

Clash City Rockers
White Riot
Rock The Casbah
Spanish Bombs
Hateful

Next up, take your pick from:

Elliott Smith
Buddy Holly
Guided By Voices
Ramones


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

The Ramones

Blitkzreig Bop
I Wanna Be Sedated
I Don't Want to Grow up
Do you Wanna Dance
& Poison Heart

Oasis or Foo Fighters whoever


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

ninja'd dammit. And of course I hate both those bands...dammit.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

You hate Oasis & Foo Fighters? :taker


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes...yes I do.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Hot a massive fan of either but I'll do a top 5 Foos:

Cold Day In The Sun
Breakout
Monkey Wrench
Low
Let It Die

Next up, either:

Violent Femmes
Chelsea Wolfe
The Kinks
David Bowie


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

1. Blister In The Sun
2. Waiting For The Bus
3. American Music
4. 36-24-36
5. Kiss Off

Next: Prince


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Dirty Mind
I Wanna Be Your Lover 
1999
Controversy
Alphabet St.
D.M.S.R.
Vicki Waiting
Uptown
When You Were Mine
Lady Cab Driver

Next up: *Grace Jones* or *Nine Inch Nails* or *Fleetwood Mac* or *Electric Light Orchestra*


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Screw you TJF for hogging the Prince list :kobe


Ohhh NIN. I tend to get hooked on different songs on a week to week basis, so this is a list that would shuffle constantly...


Zero Sum
Ruiner
La Mer
The Frail/The Wretched
Gave Up 
God Given
The Big Come Down
Into the Void
Reptile 
Sunspots



Next up: Aesop Rock _or_ Venetian Snares _or_ Janelle Monáe _or_ Neil Young


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

It was way too good of an opportunity to pass up, blarg. Sorry. Actually no, I'm really not. :hayden3


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Janelle Monae:

- Many Moons
- Sincerely, Jane.
- Tightrope 
- Cold War
- Dance or Die
- Dance Apocalyptic
- Q.U.E.E.N.
- Electric Lady

*NEXT:* Arcade Fire / Gorillaz / Garbage / No Doubt / Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wasn't a massive fan of them, although I liked some stuff by Garbage and No Doubt. Tragic Kingdom and Garbage's self-titled were pretty decent albums.



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Hot a massive fan of either but I'll do a top 5 Foos:
> 
> Cold Day In The Sun
> Breakout
> ...


Ashes to Ashes
Man Who Sold the World
Cat People (Putting Out the Fire)
Ziggy Stardust
Life on Mars?
Starman
Knockin' On Heaven's Door

Next: Any or a variety of songs from: *Pearl Jam* or *Johnny Cash* or *Pantera* or *The Saints*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Pantera:

1. Cowboys From Hell
2. Walk
3. Fucking Hostile
4. Throes of Rejection
5. Psycho Holiday
6. Suicide Note Pt. 2
7. Domination
8. 13 Steps to Nowhere
9. The Great Southern Trendkill
10. Cemetery Gates

Next: *Manowar* or *Paramore* or *Alice Cooper*


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

TomasThunder619 said:


> Pantera:
> 
> 1. Cowboys From Hell
> 2. Walk
> ...


*Alice Cooper:*

-A song he did when i saw him live in Sweden, no idea what it was but it was fucking awesome.
-Welcome to my Nightmare
-Feed My Frankenstein
-Love is a loaded gun
-Hell is living without you
-I'll bite your face off
-Desperado
-Is anyone home

Next: Breaking Benjamin, Skid Row or Evans Blue


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Skid Row:

1. Youth Gone Wild
2. 18 And Life
3. Monkey Business
4. Psycho Love
5. Piece of Me
6. I remember You
7. Wasted Time
8. Slave to the Grind
9. In a Darkened Room
10. Quicksand Jesus

Next: *Manowar* or *Paramore*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

oh, blarg. thanks for the heads up :hayley1

*Paramore*:

1) Decode
2) Emergency
3) Born For This
4) CrushCrushCrush
5) Ignorance
6) Let The Flames Begin
7) I Caught Myself
8) Misery Business
9) Fences
10) We Are Broken

Next: *Between the Buried & Me*, *Rammstein*, *Sum 41*, or *Blind Guardian*.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Rammstein:*

Du Hast
Keinie Lust
Sonne
Ich Will
Amerika

Next: *The Saints*, *Johnny Cash* or *AC/DC*


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

1. Squealer
2. Night Prowler
3. Heatseeker
4. Rock N Roll Ain't Noise Pollution
5. Whole Lotta Rosie

Next: Paul Simon, Killswitch Engage or Action Bronson


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Killswitch Engage*:

1) The End of Heartache
2) Rose of Sharyn
3) Holy Diver (Dio Cover)
4) When Darkness Falls
5) Fixation on the Darkness
6) World Ablaze
7) This Fire Burns
8) Hope Is...
9) Breathe Life
10) Take This Oath

Next: *Charli XCX*, *HammerFall*, *Soilwork*, or *Blaqk Audio*


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Soilwork

1. Black Star Deceiver
2. Follow The Hollow
3. Needlefeast
4. Structure Divine
5. Bulletbeast

Stopped caring for them after _Natural Born Chaos_ but apparently the newer stuff is great. 

*Dream Theater*


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

1. Pull Me Under
2. I Walk Beside You
3. The Looking Glass
4. Enigma Machine
5. Behind the Veil

Next: *Boston* or *Donald Fagen* or *M.I.A.* or *Nightwish*


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Nightwish:

1. The Kinslayer
2. Nemo
3. Phantom of the Opera
4. Ever Dream
5. Ghost Love Score

Next: Breaking Benjamin, Tool or Nirvana


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Nirvana*

1. Heart-Shaped Box
2. Sappy
3. School
4. Rape Me
5. Tourette's 
6. Lithium
7. Negative Creep
8. Frances Farmer Will Have Her Revenge On Seattle
9. Scentless Apprentice
10. Aneurysm

Next - Nick Drake, Brand New, Bon Iver, Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Nirvana*
Aneurysm
Come As You Are
Scentless Apprentice
Where Did You Sleep Last Night?
Lithium
School
Pennryoyal Tea
Drain You
Negative Creep
Paper Cuts

EDIT: Ninja'd. :hayden I'll let someone else do ABH's.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Nick Drake:

1 Things Behind the Sun
2 Which Will
3 Cello Song
4 River Man
5 Free Ride



Callisto said:


> *Grace Jones*


also doing this cos no did, no one will and someone SHOULD

1 Use Me :mark:
2 Nightclubbing
3 Private Life
4 Slave to the Rhythm
5 Ive Seen that Face Before

next- *Fleetwood Mac*, *The Meat Puppets* or *Genesis*


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Meat Puppets*
New Gods
Aurora Borealis (their best for sure)
Lake of Fire
Plateau
Backwater
We Don't Exist

*Johnny Cash* (I understand how hard this would be), *The Saints* or *Suicidal Tendencies*


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

I'll do em all godammit!

*Johnny Cash*
1 San Quentin
2 Boy Named Sue
3 Cocaine Blues
4 25 Minutes To Go
5 Big River

*The Saints*
1 Im Stranded
2 Messin With The Kid
3 Know Your Product
4 Nights In Venice
5 Erotic Neurotic

*Suicidal Tendencies*
1 Institutionalized (obviously)
2 Possessed to Skate
3 Wont Fall In Love Today
4 Suicidal Failure
5 War Inside My Head

next- Lionel Motherfuckin Richie


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

All night long
endless love
say

Sorry I cant name more 

next: poison


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

1. Look What The Cat Dragged In
2. I Won't Forget You
3. Love On The Rocks
4. Play Dirty
5. Blame It On You

Next: Iced Earth, James Brown or Biggie


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Biggie:*
Big Poppa
Things Done Changed
Hypnotize
Juicy
Terradome

NEEXT: *Pink Floyd*


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

1. Time
2. Shine On You Crazy Diamond
3. Comfortably Numb 
4. Another Brick In The Wall (Pt 2)
5. Money

Next: Marvin Gaye


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

1.I heard it through the grapevine
2.whats going on
3.sexual healing
4. lets get it on
5. gotta give it up

The temptations


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Papa Was A Rollin' Stone
My Girl
Rudolph the Red-nosed Reindeer (yes, they had a version of this tune that kicked ass)
Beauty Is Only Skin Deep
Just My Imagination


Let's go to Public Enemy


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Shut 'Em Down
Black Steel in the Hour of Chaos
Bring the Noise
Can't Truss It
Fight the Power
911 Is a Joke
Preachin' to the Quiet

K.C. and the Sunshine Band, Abba or pick your favorite disco band


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

1. Take A Chance 
2. Super Trouper
3. Gimme, Gimme, Gimme (A Man After Midnight)
4. Does Your Mother Know
5. Chiquitita

Next: Curtis Mayfield/Impressions


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*1. Superfly
2. People Get Ready
3. It's All Right
4. Freddie's Dead
5. Can't Satisfy

John Lennon (solo)*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Imagine
#9 Dream
Instant Karma
Merry Xmas (War is Over)
God

Next: Ozzy Osbourne and or Black Sabbath


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

1. Snowblind
2. Into The Void
3. Behind The Wall Of Sleep
4. St. Vitus' Dance
5. Wicked World

Next: Cypress Hill


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*1. Rock Superstar
2. When the Shit Goes Down
3. Insane in the Brain
4. How Could I Just Kill A Man?
5. Hand on the Pump

Led Zeppelin*


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

1. Over the Hills and Far Away
2. Ramble On
3. How Many More Times
4. Stairway to Heaven
5. Kashmir
6. Nobody's Fault But Mine
7. No Quarter
8. The Ocean
9. Black Dog
10. Good Times Bad Times

The Beatles


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

1. The Crunge
2. Bron-yr-Aur
3. I Can't Quit You Baby 
4. That's The Way
5. Living Loving Maid

Goddamit. That's the thing I fucking hate about these threads.
List stands.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Revolution
Back in the USSR
I'll Follow The Sun 
Help
Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band

Megadeth


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*I don't like Megadeth, doing the Beatles instead.

1. A Day in the Life
2. Get Back
3. Helter Skelter
4. Come Together
5. Day Tripper*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

FUCKING FINALLY A BAND I LISTEN TO. DO MORE OF THESE. I'm tired of not being able to play this, lol.

À Tout le Monde
Addicted To Chaos
Rattlehead 
Holy Wars...The Punishment Due
The Killing Road

Not concrete, I don't listen to Megadeth as often as some other bands I play, but I do. Just did it off the top of my head.

EDIT ~ Fucks sake. I'm keeping the list Megadeth, hate the Beatles.

Motörhead. Wish I could do this one myself. ~_~


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Ace of Spades
Motorhead
Bomber
Iron Fist
Mean Machine

Wu Tang Clan


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

C.R.E.A.M.
Protect Ya Neck
Can It Be All So Simple
Method Man
Da Mystery of Chessboxin'
Tearz
Liquid Swords
Ice-Cream

*The Cure*


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

at the moment anyway..



The Same Deep Water As You
Closedown
The Figurehead
Watching Me Fall
The Drowning Man
bananafishbones
Numb
Plainsong
Apart
Siamese twins




*Brian Eno* _or_ *Sleater Kinney* _or_ *David Axelrod* _or_ *Rush*


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Strange Overtones
Regiment
Over Fire Island
In Dark Trees
Energy Fools the Magician

*Madonna* or *Lady Gaga* 8*D


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh I got this one too ONLY because I want to cockblock Cody from yet another Lady Gaga list :hayley1

Would probs go something like this:

I Want You (w/ Massive Attack)
Skin 
Bedtime Story
Fever
Future Lovers
Justify My Love
Live to Tell (my favorite thing she's done in her imo shite-filled pre-90's career)
Secret Garden
Sky Fits 
Like a Prayer - Immaculate Collection version (idc, this and Vogue are catchy and memorable pop songs with 'whatever' lyrics)


*The Detroit Cobras* _or_ *Echo and The Bunnymen * _or_ *The Kilimanjaro Darkjazz Ensemble* _or_ *Massive Attack*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Lips Like Sugar
The Killing Moon
Nothing Lasts Forever

*The Hooters* or *Indigo Girls* or *Simple Minds*


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

And We Danced
All you zombies


Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Since I didn't do it right last time...

-The Waiting
-Runnin' Down a Dream
-Don't Come Around Here No More
-You Got Lucky
-Refugee
-Stop Dragging My Heart Around
-Don't Do Me Like That
-Learning To Fly
-Breakdown
-Jammin' Me

*Electric Light Orchestra*


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Evil Woman
Rock n Roll Is King
Calling America 
Strange Magic 
Hold On Tight

Let's go with the Doors


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The End
LA Woman
Break On Through
Light My Fire
Love Street

Weezer


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

The Cranberries


----------

